# Pixs of my litter of puppies(Hovawart)!.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The pixs shows them,growing up,from 5 days to 5 wks.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful litter and they are at the age they are all running in different directions I bet. Momma looks very good! Great litter and know it will be so difficult for them to go to their forever families. 

Thank you for giving me a wonderful puppy fix!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Love waking up to see adorable puppies and a litter extra special. Great photos showing them growing up. What a beautiful family.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What beautiful puppies! They look so happy and busy. I want to come and play at your house!

Keep those puppy pictures coming, please!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations!! They're beautiful. I bet they're fun!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

On the last pix, you have Dad, on the left, Tania(B/T) and Gaïa, the Mom.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

_They are just precious. I love puppies._


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, gorgeous little ones.

Dad, Tania, and Gaia are beautiful, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks!.
I will add on pixs,on this thread!.
As now, most of them, have left, to go their new home.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

*Gorgeous~* Only one issue.... Now I want one!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very cute  Wow, looking at these photos - I wonder if my passed on 'lab mix' was not a Hovavart mix.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

cgriffin said:


> Very cute  Wow, looking at these photos - I wonder if my passed on 'lab mix' was not a Hovavart mix.


I, definitly, see Lab, in him but Hova would be far fetched as they are very uncommon, in the USA or Canada.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for my puppy fix!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I know they are not common here. The last one I saw was in Germany and that one HATED my golden retriever.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus loved Goldens and GSD cos he was braught up, with them!.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Bittersweet time as all the pups have gone to their new homes but great updates as they are, all, doing great.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

They got big fast! cute puppies <3 and mom too


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

they are adorable pups. I had never heard of this breed so I googled them. the blonde ones look just like golden retrievers to me. (especially the puppies)!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous! (I just realized I don't have a black dog...)

This is the first time I have heard of this breed. They look so much like Goldens, other than coloring. How is their temperament?


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Very beautiful breed! First time hearing of, or seeing pictures of this breed!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

1st pup, in the show ring.
1.Jazzy:TRES PROMETTEUR - BEST PUPPY - HONOR RING
2.Jazzy learning to bite
3.Jouska
4.Junior


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Missed puppy pictures early, they were so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bree's Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

What *BEAUTIFUL* babies.... you have to love getting up in the morning knowing that your day will be filled with chuckles.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Sadly, they've all left the nest but news are excellent and FB helps keeping in touch, with most of them!.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The other B/T sister called Jhighland:


----------

